# Havs With Eyebrows



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

How do you do a top knot on a Hav with eyebrows? Millie's hair is getting really close to being able to fit in a top knot. Her hair right now all falls forward and is resting on her noes. You can't really see her eyebrows at all because it's so floppy. Am I supposed to cut her eyebrows shorter so they stay out of her top knot and still look like eyebrows or split them basically in half when I pull them up? I realize this is a very vain question but I want her to look like a proper havanese and I love that her hair is getting longer.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a picture so you know what I'm working with.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a picture when her hair was shorter so you can actually see her eyebrows. Sorry I didn't put this all in my original post.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Pull 'em up, I wouldn't cut. I'm growing out Mae's eyebrow area so if you want the traditional long coat you don't trim anything, on the face. For now I can get most of her hair tied up but she does have some shorter eyebrow hair that doesn't make it. You'll end up having two stripes going up to the top knot but I think that looks cute. Does that answer it?


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Pull 'em up, I wouldn't cut. I'm growing out Mae's eyebrow area so if you want the traditional long coat you don't trim anything, on the face. For now I can get most of her hair tied up but she does have some shorter eyebrow hair that doesn't make it. You'll end up having two stripes going up to the top knot but I think that looks cute. Does that answer it?


Yes, thank you! Millie also has some small hairs that don't quite make it. I didn't realize that groomers cut the inner corners of the eyes unless you tell them not to. That happened before Christmas though so the hair is growing in nicely now.
I keep saying that i should cut the hair on her body soon but i like it longer so far. Blowing coat might change my mind.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ditto to what Jen said. For those little pieces that don't quite make it to the topknot, I use Maybelline Great Lash clear mascara. It holds for a while, but you can keep applying it or I think there is also a doggie hair gel. I love how the " eyebrows" show up as little stripes. It looks so cute. If you want Millie in full coat, I wouldn't cut them. She is adorable, BTW.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Ditto to what Jen said. For those little pieces that don't quite make it to the topknot, I use Maybelline Great Lash clear mascara. It holds for a while, but you can keep applying it or I think there is also a doggie hair gel. I love how the " eyebrows" show up as little stripes. It looks so cute. If you want Millie in full coat, I wouldn't cut them. She is adorable, BTW.


Thanks! We think she is adorable also.  I have never even thought of using the clear mascara. The funny thing is that I use the Maybelline clear mascara to keep my eyebrows in place. Haha! I'm going to have to buy a second one for Millie.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarahdee said:


> Thanks! We think she is adorable also.  I have never even thought of using the clear mascara. The funny thing is that I use the Maybelline clear mascara to keep my eyebrows in place. Haha! I'm going to have to buy a second one for Millie.


Yes, Tyler has more hair care products and makeup than I do. Lol. DH isn't a fan of that for his boy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has eye brows too. I love them. We don't do top knots because she hates them and just pulls them out or her sister does. But you just pull them up with the rest of the hair. I've included some pictures of Maddies eye brows. I have been cutting so she can see .


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Maddie has eye brows too. I love them. We don't do top knots because she hates them and just pulls them out or her sister does. But you just pull them up with the rest of the hair. I've included some pictures of Maddies eye brows. I have been cutting so she can see .


Maddie looks so good! I love her hairstyle! If I don't keep Millie's hair long I would like to keep it the same length as Maddie's. Millie's hair isn't as thick as Maddie's. I'm hoping Millie's adult coat comes in a little bit thicker.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

definitely don't cut them. My girl has the same colouring as your baby. I sometimes put the eyebrows back in the ponytail and it makes cool stripes, sometimes i just do a small ponytail with the center part with just a bit of the eyebrows and leave the rest out. I'll attach some photos.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Tuss said:


> definitely don't cut them. My girl has the same colouring as your baby. I sometimes put the eyebrows back in the ponytail and it makes cool stripes, sometimes i just do a small ponytail with the center part with just a bit of the eyebrows and leave the rest out. I'll attach some photos.


That looks good both ways! Thanks for the examples. Now I'm excited to be able to style Millie's hair both ways.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sarahdee said:


> Maddie looks so good! I love her hairstyle! If I don't keep Millie's hair long I would like to keep it the same length as Maddie's. Millie's hair isn't as thick as Maddie's. I'm hoping Millie's adult coat comes in a little bit thicker.


 Maddie actually has very thin hair. She hardly ever grows an under coat and when she does its combs out . That picture is just after a bath and it looks thick from blow drying.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your two Black and Tans look like twins. Maddie has smaller features and looks like an old lady if I let her ears and beard get to long. I haven't given her a cut for awhile. I have time in a couple days to show you a before and after of what I'm talking about.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh I get so happy when I see pictures of the other little black and tans
We trim because my husband won that argument. It looks cute either way.
Here he is with his hair flopping forward over one eye...he is such a character.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's hear it for the Black and Tanns


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I love seeing all these black and tans! woohoo!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

They are all so cute! 
I actually wanted a mostly white with black havanese but my breeder set us up with Millie. Originally I was disappointed but I am loving the black and tan now. So much easier to keep clean and I love her markings. The breeder knew what I needed.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I think you'll find the tan will fade quite a bit; Charlie was similar colouring to your pup when we first got him but now he's almost black and white.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Ruthiec said:


> I think you'll find the tan will fade quite a bit; Charlie was similar colouring to your pup when we first got him but now he's almost black and white.


Ya, Millie only has a little bit of tan left on her legs and around her mouth. The rest has turned white or cream.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia and her beautiful eyebrows.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I took a before picture but my battery was dead so here is maddie with her hair up. And a trim of her beard and ears. You can see how small her face is. Zoey doesn't have eye brows but wanted to say hi.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

TShot said:


> Petunia and her beautiful eyebrows.


Petunia is so cute! She has a perfect haircut! Do you mind sharing your instructions that you give your groomer? Would you mind if I used her picture if I ever give Millie a puppy cut?


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I took a before picture but my battery was dead so here is maddie with her hair up. And a trim of her beard and ears. You can see how small her face is. Zoey doesn't have eye brows but wanted to say hi.


Maddie's eyebrows look so cute up! Your puppies are adorable!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I've tried to get Manny's hair up but my fingers don't manipulate those tiny rubber bands very well. I bought some of those clips but they're pink so he isn't allowed to go out in public with those in according to my son but they work great around the house.

These are a couple of before and after his last groom. I told them to leave his hair down because I wasn't going to be home to supervise him in case he decided to take it out.

I love the blacks too! Well, he's actually tri colored...black, white and tan.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm also not very good at posting pictures!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful Photos, all of them. But out of all, Maddie is the one with the heartbreaker look.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

For some reason I cant view Dawn H pictures. Are they sent from a cell phone? all I see is a tiny square and when I push on it they don't open


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Suzi said:


> For some reason I cant view Dawn H pictures. Are they sent from a cell phone? all I see is a tiny square and when I push on it they don't open


For whatever reason they didn't show up...most likely operator error. I stink at tech stuff. I reposted them.

I love Maddie's bangs! If I do decide to trim Manny that's what I think I'll do.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarahdee said:


> They are all so cute!
> I actually wanted a mostly white with black havanese but my breeder set us up with Millie. Originally I was disappointed but I am loving the black and tan now. So much easier to keep clean and I love her markings. The breeder knew what I needed.


Question because our pups are both Ontarians and September babies - is Millie by any chance an Ashstone pup? It would be nice to have a littermate on the forum!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Serenissima said:


> Question because our pups are both Ontarians and September babies - is Millie by any chance an Ashstone pup? It would be nice to have a littermate on the forum!


No, she's not from Ashtone.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Maddie has eye brows too. I love them. We don't do top knots because she hates them and just pulls them out or her sister does. But you just pull them up with the rest of the hair. I've included some pictures of Maddies eye brows. I have been cutting so she can see .


Wow, I can't believe I remembered my user name and password it's been so long since I've been here. Is Joan (breeder in Tx) still posting here? When I went to her home years ago all of her havs had clips in their topknots, even the young ones and they left them alone. She would be a great one to ask how to train them for that.


----------



## Dougy (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruthiec - Meet Dougy! (You might notice a resemblance to Charlie)

He will be 3 in June and is our first ever dog. We never intended to get a Hav. - just saw a breeders ad in the local paper. He was the last one left so we went and met him and it was love at first sight. He is now a much loved member of the family, adored by my 90 year old mother (she talks to him every night on Skype video) and has completely changed how we live, how we think and what is important to us.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I certainly do notice a resemblance, particularly in the first picture. Are they related? Charlie came from a breeder on the Sunshine Coast. Dougy is very handsome and I can really see how Charlie would look in a long coat. 

Unfortunately I'll have to delay that look for a while. We're off on holiday for 3 weeks in early May and so he's going in for a puppy cut on Thursday! Unfortunately he is currently blowing coat and there's no way we can expect our neighbours (who will be minding him) to comb him twice a day as I do currently.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> Petunia is so cute! She has a perfect haircut! Do you mind sharing your instructions that you give your groomer? Would you mind if I used her picture if I ever give Millie a puppy cut?


Sarahdee, I'm sorry for not responding sooner I just saw your post.
Thank you for the compliment about my Petunia.
Rhoda the groomer does a great job with her. The only instruction I ever tell the groomer is to make certain that she doesn't shave the top of her nose and not too close around her eyes.
Petunia would be honored if you used her picture


----------



## Dougy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Ruth, 

Dougy was bred by a local breeder - she shows them as well. He is not a show dog (underslung jaw and he's 11.5kg - to big) so we got him as a pet. I am constantly amazed at how intelligent (and devious) he is. It's just like having a 3 year old child running around. 

I have kept him in full coat (and I know exactly what your talking about when you say Charlie is blowing coat) because his groomer shows and breeds Lowchens, and is an international show judge. She loves his coat and spends a lot of time clipping him, even tho' he will never be shown. As well, I really enjoy the half hour or so we spend on the laundry bench each day - a real battle of wills that he usually wins. 

Enjoy your holiday - I haven't had one since we got him as I just could not contemplate being away from him for more than a day or so. Sounds silly I know but I adore the little bloke.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, 11.5kg. Charlie is just 5.5kg. One of the reasons for thinking they may be related is that Charlie aslso has an underslung jaw - which just makes people think he is smiling all the time 

I'm really not sure which one of us will fnd the holiday more difficult. He'll have a ball playing with his BFF next door every day and I'll miss him like crazy.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sarahdee said:


> Here's a picture so you know what I'm working with.


OH MY GOSH! She could be Teddy's twin!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No top knots here - hubby likes to see Logan's eyes, so we always keep his face trimmed.


----------

